# Wird sich das Spielen von Games in Zukunft vollkommen ändern?



## rigjaw (19. Juni 2013)

*Wird sich das Spielen von Games in Zukunft vollkommen ändern?*

Abend zusammen

Ich verfolge ja schon länger die Entwicklung der Oculus Rift und kann es ja kaum abwarten bis sie endlich released wird   aber in letzter Zeit sehe ich bei Kickstarter immer mehr Projekte aufkommen wo ich mir schon ernsthaft überlegt habe ob das spielen von Games in Zukunft schon komplett ohne Maus,Tastatur oder Controller(naja fast ohne Controller) auskommen werden.

Hier zeige ich euch ein paar Projekte die mir besonders ins Auge gefallen sind:

1. Oculus Rift 

   Sollte eigentlich ja schon jeden bekannt sein wenn nicht könnt hier etwas auf der Offiziellen Homepage nachlesen

2.Omni

  Keine Ahnung wie ich das am besten Beschreiben soll  ich sage ja immer Laufstall dazu  hierfür hab ich ein Video für euch bei dem Video seht ihr Omni in der Verbindung mit der Oculus Rift und hier kommt ihr zum Projekt bei Kickstarter





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GcorIE2Ys0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



3.ARAIG

   Der Force-Feedback-Anzug soll zb. bei einem Shooter die Treffer feindlicher Kugeln durch Vibrationen und elektrischer Stimulation der Brust und Bauchmuskeln simulieren  auch hier zu ein Video dieses Projekt findet ihr auch bei Kickstarter




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lBgmmuEe9HQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



4.DELTA SIX

   und zu guter Letzt einen Controller in Form einer Waffe so wie man sie früher in den Spielhallen hatte zb bei Moorhuhn  auch hier zu ein kurzes Video und das Projekt findet ihr auch bei Kickstarter





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bQhK9QnG1Z4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




So jetzt stellt euch mal vor ihr steht im Laufstall hab die Oculus Rift auf dem Kopf und den Araig an und als Controller den Delta Six wenn ich daran denke bekomm ich ne Gänsehaut  leider überzeugt mich der Delta Six und der Araig noch nicht wirklich ganz bei dem Delta sieht man zb die Verzögerung in dem Video und bei dem Araig wird es bestimmt echt heiß werden überhaupt bei dem Wetter wie heute aber ich hab noch viel Zuversicht das die Entwickler da echt noch was großes auf die Beine stellen.

Was denkt ihr darüber wird sich das spielen so wie wir es jetzt kennen ändern oder wird alles beim alten bleiben und die Produkte eher nur was für Game Fanatiker werden​


----------



## polarwolf (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wird sich das Spielen von Games in Zukunft vollkommen ändern?*

@ PixelPlanet, ich glaube nicht, dass es Spaß macht, wenn Körpertreffer simuliert werden. Wie weit soll die Immersion denn noch gehen? Nicht alles was realistisch ist, dient dem Spielspaß, als nächstes kommt ein Geruchsaktor, der uns den Gestank von verwesenden Leichen in die Nase treibt? Außerdem will ich wahrscheinlich nicht die ganze Zeit stehen und eine Waffe im Anschlag halten, ich kenne das von Lightgun-shootern auf alten Konsolen (mit "Perlen" wie 
"House of the dead" oder "Time Crisis"), und das sind alles totale Arcade-Games. 
Oculus Rift finde ich dagegen vielversprechend, ist wahrscheinlich auch das am weitesten entwickelte Produkt mit dem größten Potenzial.


----------



## Ryle (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wird sich das Spielen von Games in Zukunft vollkommen ändern?*

Ich prophezeie eine Halbwärtszeit von 2 Wochen bis man sich an dem Kram satt gesehen hat und es nie wieder anfasst. 

Sowas ist wie Gotcha oder Laser Tag, das kann man sich ab und an antun aber bestimmt nicht auf Dauer und vor allem nicht alleine. Selbst bei Simulationen wird man eher wieder auf klassische Displays ausweichen, weil man einfach nichts sieht bzw. der Bezug zur Peripherie fehlt, d.h du sieht das Lenkrad, den Controller, den Joystick usw. nicht.

Und auf Rumgrenne in der Bude hätte ich mal so gar keinen Bock. Der Kram hat anfangs sicher einer derben Impact und Wow Effekt, aber nach ein paar Tagen Spielerei wird es sein wie alle bisherigen VR Innovationen, es landet irgendwo in der Ecke und wird höchstens zum Vorzeigen oder für Pornos rausgeholt


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wird sich das Spielen von Games in Zukunft vollkommen ändern?*

Bin da altmodisch ich will diesen neumodischen Schnick Schnack nicht.

Ich möchte weiterhin auf meinem 27" mit Maus und Tastatur spielen


----------



## turbosnake (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wird sich das Spielen von Games in Zukunft vollkommen ändern?*

Abgesehen von der Rift sehe ich da nichts gutes.


----------



## Hänschen (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wird sich das Spielen von Games in Zukunft vollkommen ändern?*

Alles ist besser wie mit Tastatur und Maus spielen 

Ne mal im Ernst, so eine fixe und präzise und einfache (Kraftmäßig) Bedienung wie mit der Maus im Moment das muss erst noch erfunden werden.

Vielleicht wenn das ganze VR Zeug mal ultra präzise wird, dann kann man evtl. mit Gesten oder sowas steuern aber das wird noch dauern schätze ich.


----------



## XT1024 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wird sich das Spielen von Games in Zukunft vollkommen ändern?*

Ich halte von all diesen und anderen groß angekündigten Revolutionen, egal ob Ein- oder Ausgabegeräte, ja nichts.
Auch ungesehen habe _ich_ keine Lust, stundenlang in dem Oculus Teil oder anderem Gerät zu stecken. Mich nerven ja schon Kopfhörer oder Sonnenbrille. Und diese sind ja zuweilen sinnvoll. 
Aber hey... ich habe ja auch nichts mit 3D TV usw. am Hut.  Evtl. liegt's ja einfach an mir.

DELTA SIX: was ist mir laufen, sprinten, schleichen, knien, liegen, springen, 180° Drehung und was weiß ich nicht noch alles? Sinnvoller Einsatz im MP shooter? Das will ich mal sehen. 


rigjaw schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr darüber wird sich das spielen so wie wir es jetzt kennen ändern oder wird alles beim alten bleiben und die Produkte eher nur was für Game Fanatiker werden​


 An Maus+Tastatur und Monitor wird sich bei normalen Spielen (hoffentlich) nichts so schnell ändern. Teurer schnickschnack als Option ist bei der genannten Zielgruppe ja bestens aufgehoben.



superseijayin schrieb:


> Ich  prophezeie eine Halbwärtszeit von 2 Wochen bis man sich an dem Kram  satt gesehen hat und es nie wieder anfasst.


 


PS: Was die Konsolen machen ist mir aber egal.


----------



## Sethnix (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wird sich das Spielen von Games in Zukunft vollkommen ändern?*

Solange es nicht sowas wie das Nearv Gear aus SAO gibt bleibe ich bei Maus+ Tastatur 

Für die, die keine Ahnung von SAO haben: NerveGear - Sword Art Online Wiki


----------



## Hänschen (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wird sich das Spielen von Games in Zukunft vollkommen ändern?*

Ich will die ausfahrbaren Cyborg Finger für Tastaturen aus Ghost in The Shell (2 ?)


----------



## bofferbrauer (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wird sich das Spielen von Games in Zukunft vollkommen ändern?*

Ich würd zu gerne sehen wie Gamer im "Laufstall" bei einem Shooter einen Doppelsprung ausführen wollen oder in Spielen sich immer springend fortbewegen wie sonst auch immer  Immerhin würden die dabei dann wortwörtlich ihr Fett weg kriegen 

@Hänschen: Damit willst du wohl andere ähem... "Tastaturen" befingern, was  (Bin schon weg ^^)

@ Thema:
Es wäre echt nett ganze im Bundle mal auszuprobieren, aber ob ich das ganze immer zusammen spielen möchte bei einem shooter, ist eine gänzlich andere Frage.


----------



## DiZER (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wird sich das Spielen von Games in Zukunft vollkommen ändern?*

ähm... ja ich möchte doch nur spielen und keinen kampfeinsatz simulieren...wenn ich das wollen würde, wär doch zum heer gegangen und würde einen auf berufssoldat machen, aber wer will das schon?


----------



## Sanctum (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wird sich das Spielen von Games in Zukunft vollkommen ändern?*

Ihr steckt drinnen und dann klingelt der Briefträger 

Wenn das jeder machen würde und es fair ist, dann hat es Potenzial.


Es ist aber
-zu teuer
-zu anstrengend
-zu nahe an der Realität (Politiker-Ballerspiele-Amoklauf)


----------



## SwarmingBeast (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wird sich das Spielen von Games in Zukunft vollkommen ändern?*



polarwolf schrieb:


> [...] als nächstes kommt ein Geruchsaktor, der uns den Gestank von verwesenden Leichen in die Nase treibt?


Das wäre genial und ekelhaft zugleich.
Die Idee hat was.
Aber wie riechen Leichen die im Krieg zerfetzt oder verbrannt wurden und dann verwesen?
Mit was kann man das vergleichen?
Werden sich dann nicht viele übergeben?


@Topic
Ich bleibe lieber beim klassischen TFT, auch wenn das durchaus wirklich nette Ideen und Projekte sind.


----------



## rigjaw (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wird sich das Spielen von Games in Zukunft vollkommen ändern?*

Sicher werden die nur für Singleplayer ausgelegt sein aber wenn es im Multiplayer eigene Lobbys gibt wo nur Leute mitspielen die so eine Ausstattung besitzen ist es sicher ganz nett

Für Arma könnt ich mir das auch super vorstellen oder dafür eigens Entwickelte Spiele

Wenn das alles mal ausgereift ist und es zu einem Angemessenen Preis geben wird werd ich bestimmt zuschlagen


----------



## Haspu (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wird sich das Spielen von Games in Zukunft vollkommen ändern?*

Das alles sind sehr nette Ideen und ich begrüße das ganze aber trotzdem habe ich ein paar bedenken wenn ich an Titel wie GTA5 denke mit ihrer riesigen Spielwelt. 
Wie simuliere ich dann das fahren? Kann ich überhaupt Auto fahren oder muss ich alles zu Fuß laufen? Hab ich dann einen Auftrag am anderen Ende der Stadt muss ich erst einmal meiner Frau Bescheid sagen das ich nun einen Marathon laufen werde und ich die nächste Zeit nicht gestört werden darf. 

Natürlich muss sie auch das Sauerstoffzelt schon einmal aufstellen (nur zur Vorsorge )

Wie gesagt, ich finde alleine die Kombination dieser 3 schon super aber es muß sich dann definitiv was an denn Spielen ändern. Ansonsten werden sie ein Nischen da sein fristen.


----------



## Sanctum (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wird sich das Spielen von Games in Zukunft vollkommen ändern?*

Das ist ja nun auch eher für Shooter oder auch RPG gedacht und für Autorennen braucht man andere Ausrüstung.

Zelda fände ich Klasse damit


----------

